# Ammo that goes BOOM!



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Just in time for fourth of July! Use blanks for slingshot ammo! Makes a good BOOM! It doesn't sound like it its loud in the video, but when you are there in person its pretty loud!

Happy sling'n!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Here's a pic and size comparison.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I will have to show my great nephew Max


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Dangerous.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Those little, and then the not-so-little ones you have to order from fireworks stores, poppers kids used to play with also make great explosive projectiles. I discovered with a slingshot you can spit them fast enough they'll blow up when they hit soft earth, not just hard surfaces. Didn't know that you could achieve the ignition velocity necessary on blanks with a slingshot. Awesome! Learn something new every day.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

They make even better targets .


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Tag, yah they are real fun. Safety first as always. Be a good distance away and wear safety glasses. I was about 15 feet away. It will only work against hard flat objects.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

STO, cool I gotta try those out too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Treefork, I'm not sure if I would use them as targets. Not sure of a safe way to mount them. If we would tape them on a brick wall and shoot it, I would be afraid of the ammo bouncing back at me at even a faster speed because of the gun powder lol.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

hey, your forks are hard,, a forkhit could cause detonation?

A point brought to my attention when I made Armstrongs mixture and wrapped marbles with it. still fun as heck though.. splodey targets are a bit safer, ya just punch one into a sheet of cardboard and call it the bullseye


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

and shoot at an angle, outside... glasses.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

As a kid my brother and I would sacrifice a few NECCO wafers and imagine we were using exploding ammo---and we could eat some target pieces too!!
We played the same game with mature cattails, and ripe figs, and crows....

Now I am an adult I can afford a whole case of wafers! I think this will be my first sling4th of July.....NECCO style!

MM









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

honorary pie said:


> hey, your forks are hard,, a forkhit could cause detonation?
> A point brought to my attention when I made Armstrongs mixture and wrapped marbles with it. still fun as heck though.. splodey targets are a bit safer, ya just punch one into a sheet of cardboard and call it the bullseye





honorary pie said:


> and shoot at an angle, outside... glasses.


HP, true true! I will try that! Thanks!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> As a kid my brother and I would sacrifice a few NECCO wafers and imagine we were using exploding ammo---and we could eat some target pieces too!!
> We played the same game with mature cattails, and ripe figs, and crows....
> Now I am an adult I can afford a whole case of wafers! I think this will be my first sling4th of July.....NECCO style!
> MM
> ...


Great idea MM! Delicious set of targets! Lol


----------



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> Just in time for fourth of July! Use blanks for slingshot ammo! Makes a good BOOM! It doesn't sound like it its loud in the video, but when you are there in person its pretty loud!
> 
> Happy sling'n!


Wow! Great idea. I love your videos. I'm always wondering how your frameless is set up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

:stupidcomp: BOOM


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wignorant said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> > Just in time for fourth of July! Use blanks for slingshot ammo! Makes a good BOOM! It doesn't sound like it its loud in the video, but when you are there in person its pretty loud!
> ...


Wignorant, thanks for checking out my videos bro. I have two frameless set ups. When I shoot over the back of my hand, "bareback", I use 1632 tubes at 14" before attaching them to a pouch. For my pfs frameless set up, I use 1632 tubes at 34" before I attach a pouch to them. I wrapped both setups in gutted 550 paracord for aesthetics and I found out they protect the tubes pretty well much like those workout bands that are covered with cloth.


----------



## Budwig (Mar 28, 2021)

I was penetrated by a blank shell in my right index finger on top of the 1st joint. The Doctor had to tear the open shell in half to pull it out.


----------



## Rodrossuk (Apr 8, 2021)

Close your eyes ...... Now open them ....... Can you see anything ???? If so that's very very precious !

Now close your eyes again and imagine a fork hit with a rimfire copper blank or nail gun cartridge !!!

Just remember that there will be "Young Players" reading these posts and watching vids in the same vein.

It is NOT okay to PLAY with explosive projectiles from catapults !


----------

